# Anyone know a dealer with a 2011 Combat Elite in stock?



## MPH1965 (Oct 1, 2011)

Alas, the decision having been made to purchase a Colt Combat Elite (O8011XSE) and I can't locate one. Anyone know of a dealer with a 2011 in stock that will ship to a local FFL?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Colt Combat Elite 45 ACP 5" 28706 45ACP Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Village Pawn and Gun Shop. Buy or bid on this Colt Combat Elite 45 ACP 5" 28706 45ACP in the category Colt Automatic Pistols (19

COLT 1911 COMBAT ELITE .45 ACP - NEW!! Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Elk Castle Shooting Sports. Buy or bid on this COLT 1911 COMBAT ELITE .45 ACP - NEW!! in the category Colt Automatic Pistols (191

Colt Combat Elite 45ACP NEW Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Shooters Vault. Buy or bid on this Colt Combat Elite 45ACP NEW in the category Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) on GunsAmerica.

COLT XSE COMBAT ELITE Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from guns4sale. Buy or bid on this COLT XSE COMBAT ELITE in the category Colt Automatic Pistols (1911 & Var) on GunsAmerica.


----------

